

The world's most extreme startup festival - Nervetattoo
http://www.startupextreme.co/

======
Nervetattoo
There should be some personality traits overlap between extreme sports people
and people creating startups, so combining the two seems interesting.

High intensity events tend to bring people together quicker, so this could
potentially create some unique connections between potential founders.

Also, being Norwegian its nice to see Norways strengths being used!

------
tempodox
Extremity is definitely the single most important metric in a startup.
Otherwise, it would just be boring.

And, I see new olympic disciplines: Extreme start-upping and extreme
investing. Not for the faint of heart! (Extreme tech-reporting has been tried
out but found to end with AOL)

------
alphadevx
So the elevator pitch has been replaced with a base jump pitch?

~~~
Nervetattoo
After nailing your base jump pitch you'll kill it at elevator pitches!

------
chrionsr
Dette var kult! Gleder meg!

------
datasmash
To the max!

~~~
al2o3cr
Monkey banana raffle!

